# Any different theme night ideas?



## justyn (Oct 24, 2002)

Does any one have any different ideas on theme nights,I've done all the basics Mexican, Japanese, old south, Prime rib, ship wreck,
BBQ, Hawiian, Italian, casino, gourmet, BINGO, Any creative ideas out there 

Thanks-------- J


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Well.......,
a STANLEY CUP "party" would be cool. And doesn't Jacksonville have an NFL team ??, if that is the case how about basing your theme solely on the football team. Also sticking with the Florida scene, why not a cuban food night. Christmas in July ??. Marlins baseball night ??. Just a few thoughts, hope it helps. BTW I like the idea of the ship wreck theme, how did you do that one ??. Oh yeah I almost forgot, what about a Canadian theme ??.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Cajun, tapas, around the world (different region at each station), Indian, regions of China like Mongolian,etc..., wine tasting, Greek, Jewish favorites, through the looking glass (mad hatters party),

Build your own taco bar, stir fry bar, martini mashed potato bar, fondue table, make your own pizzas

Foods that all start with the same letter- , pie party (savories and sweets),


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Dim Sum, Chocolate (yes in Savory)


----------



## chefkell (May 9, 2003)

I do a "grill night" on the patio on Monday's (weather permitting). 5-6 entrees all with grilled asparagus and potato salad to make it easy for 1 guy (ME!) to cover. Salmon, ribeye, bbq spiced chicken, swordfish, lamb kabobs...whatever. Jazz Trio out there as well and we're rockin'. Monday's went up 250% cover wise.


----------



## judy (Jul 6, 1999)

The best theme night we ever did was 'the last dinner on the titanic', all 16 courses.
Another successful night was Gone with the wind
The chance to dress in those costumes was a terrific plus for diners. 
At the moment we are being constantly asked for murder/mystery nights. Again a good chance for the diners to spend the night as someone else.


----------



## mel (Jan 20, 2003)

1. Breakfast for dinner/steaks,scrambled eggs
w/cream cheese and chives, obrien potatoes, 
Omeletes made to order,waffles,ect....

2. 70's themes, appetizers maybe, the tackier
the better, sweet and sour meatballs, pigs
in a blanket, SPAM,maybe for decoration,ha!
anything on a Ritz cracker, "CHEX" cereal mix,
don't recall it it had a name but recall my
mom making it,three types of chex cereal, cook
it off with mixed nuts,worchester, butter....
Maybe a [email protected]'s ice cream bar! 

3. Crepes,(purchase by the case) offer a 
savory station and dessert. Did one called,
Peaches and Cream, sauted sliced can peaches with
some brown sugar,vanilla and cinnamon to order,
served with fresh whipped cream. 

4. "Like Pinks Hotdogs" The ultimate hotdog
bar based loosely on the famous hotdog stand
in LA. (Came across this place watching
Entertainment Tonight!! 

5. 50's Diner, inexpensive, lots of fun in
decor and a great opportunity to offer the
comfort foods of yesteryear like meatloaf
with mashed potatoes and gravy, mac and cheese,
[email protected]'s, burgers already wrapped and ready to
go, chocolate shakes with real ice-cream!

6. Mardi Gras in May, cajun food is always
fun, jambalaya,po-boys,gumbo,rainbow trout,
sauteed mustard/turnip greens in bacon fat
with shallots,fried oysters. Beignets for
dessert with strong coffee.

7. Create your own rice or soup bowl. Offer
Miso Soup and Chicken Broth with a variety
of fresh toppings like spouts, mushrooms,
shredded carrots, pea pods,diced chicken, and
the list goes on. Same concept with a variety
of rices,jasmine,sticky,


TO JUDY: Love the "Last meal on the titanic"
idea. Would you mind sharing the menu or deferring
me to where I could access this?

Hope this helps Justyn. ml


----------



## judy (Jul 6, 1999)

Justyn, there is a book available called'the last dinner on the titanic'. There are a few copies available on abebooks. It has different menus for first class to steerage. I will send you the one I did if you like. We had such a good response, 16 courses take some time and we served the first at 7pm and the last well after 1am and everyone managed to sit right through the lot. My favourite was the chartereuse jelly with poached white peaches, which were available locally at the time. The effect of the jelly i had not thought through, it was great


----------



## justyn (Oct 24, 2002)

love you all thanks for the response!:bounce:


----------

